# Looking for a good book



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*history*

look for POPE and Young, seems they wrote a few archery related books.
Maurice thompson wrote a couple also. 
I will have to look in my limited library to see what else you might like to read.
there is a lot out there but it is pretty specific, old copies of bowhunter magazine if your interested in the hunting aspect. 
tradition bowhunter magazine,
3d times, tournament archer ...


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*book*

http://books.google.com/books?id=Zy...resnum=13&ved=0CE8Q6AEwDA#v=onepage&q&f=false

http://www.amazon.com/Witchery-Archery-Maurice-J-Thompson/dp/0932099033


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*ttt*

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Books+DVD's_c42_s0_p0_cat.html


----------



## tdrathompson (May 12, 2010)

"The History of Archery," by Edmund Burke. Published in Britian in 1958, written in 1957. Couldn't find any ISBN or Library of Congress number.
Excellent text, and a lot of photos.
Also, google "Ishi," as he was an Native American that several English archers learned from, and wrote at least two books, with photos of his gear.
I think these were published in the '50's too. I read'em all.


----------



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and links. I'll do some web surfing and see if anything looks good.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Heres a site where you can read for free, if you like them, look for hard copies. Great history here
http://www.archerylibrary.com/books/


----------

